# ~Floppy Eared Chihuahuas~(pictures)



## ~LS~

Hey there! :ngreet2:

This thread is dedicated to our imperfectly perfect floppy eared Chihuahuas! 

They might be disqualified from the show ring, but they sure aren't disqualified from our hearts! :love2:



If you have a floppy Chi, please post a picture! 



I'll start, here is Chanel at 9 months old. :flower:


----------



## jesuschick

Well, Ruby is two weeks short of 18 months, so she is not a puppy. It is officially perma-flop for her unless something miraculous happens. I'd be fine with a miracle but if we were going to get one, I'd rather allocate it to stopping Hope from growing mysterious masses!

She comes from an AKC show breeder and her daddy is a Champion who has been at several nice breeders around the country. She has a perfect bite, walks just like a show dog but was sold to us (yay for us!) because her ears would not stand by 14 weeks. 

Anyway, here she is in all her floppedness:










This is about as much "air" as they get:









The only time we see what she would look like with them up is when she is being goofy:


----------



## LittleHead

I SO wish Baylee's ears would've gone up, I still am not completely 100% OK with it, BUT she's my baby and I love her regardless. I honestly thought at one point they were going up, because the tips of ears were the only things down, but no such luck.

How she'd look if they were up:









How my silly goose looks all natural:


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Great thread, I'm rather partial to the floppy eared pups. Someone should think of a fancy name for them, like the floppy eared version of the Papillon is called a Phalene. (The former being French for butterfly, the latter French for moth.)


----------



## Nala

Such cutie pie photos! This is such a nice forum where you just get to look at unbelievable cuteness all day long! As for floppy ears, I'm ambi-eartex! I like them both styles. Nala happens to be the floppy eared type and I think it looks good on her, as it does with your dogs.


----------



## lulu'smom

WOO HOO!!! I LOVE this thread for my flop-earred baby! We know she is not desirable as far as breed requirements, but her ears are what attracted me to her and what we love about her to this day. :love7: Sometimes she can pick one of them up, but most of the time that's just too hard and down they go. lol


----------



## quinnandleah

Love all the floppy ear cuties.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggg they r all so cute! Mochas ears stood at 7 weeks and are still flying high and growing each week... All ur pics are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Usually at least one of Zoey's stands... but there are times when both are floppy. I do so love the tiny little thing.


----------



## lynx8456

Most everyone here knows I have a "flopped" ear chihuahua. I remember when we got him 2 different breeders strongly suggested we tape his ears up, give him calcium pills and try some other things. All of which we said no to. If his ears went up fine and if they didn't we would love him just the same. We have seen them up only when he is laying on his back like Jesuschick said.

The day we bought Jasper home we knew his ears were never going to go up:









Laying down:









Jasper's over the shoulder handsome look:









Jasper's extremely happy look:









We seriously adore his ears being down ...he is just so damn cute!


----------



## lulu'smom

Have ya'll noticed all our flop-eared darlings ears are down in all our siggys too?


----------



## LBChi

They are all just too dang cute! Who card if they stand up or not ? Standard shmandard. Lol chicas ears don't totally stand up I think they are kind of crinkly.


----------



## OzChi

I just can't imagine any of these Chi's with non floppy ears, they are perfect as is and their ears make them individual and special! They are all gorgeous!!!

I have no floppy ear experience. I have a pic of Ax when he was 4 weeks old and his ears were up and Chloe's ears were up when I first went to see her at 6 weeks (although they did go down when she was really tired for the first week or two).


----------



## bayoumah

hi im sure enjoying all the little floppyears their all too cute


----------



## ~LS~

WOW how did I miss this?! SO many cuties! :cloud9:
Thank you all for posting the pictures.




I would like to add recent shots of Chanel, she is 9.5 months now, and the floppy ears are definitely staying.





















So does anyone else have a floppy eared Chi?
You know how I would love to see!!!


----------



## lulu'smom

This was actually the pic I took to show what Lulu's ears look like all the time, but I couldn't get it to load. I tried again and it worked so if ya'll don't mind--here it is. This is the way she looks all the time. Unless of course she's on her back sound asleep.


----------



## teetee

i love the floppy ears! I'd be happy either way..They're all so cute!


----------



## proudpeyotemama

I love floppy-eared Chi's! They are so cute! Ote's ears are huge and very high flying, though. But the floppy-ears are very cute to admire!


----------



## RandomMusing

Well Lily is a chi / terrier, so not technically a chi with floppy ears, but she does have floppy ears which are adorable!! They seem to have a mind of their own and change everyday (sometimes both down, sometimes both up but normally one up one down)

Olive on the other hand has huge ears that are always up, only when she is super sleepy do the tips of her ears flop a bit.

Both down...









Both up....









One up, one down...


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Blondie87

Bella's are up sometimes, but not like a normal Chi, like Izzie's. Sometimes one is up, one is down. But her normal is these first few pics-


----------



## intent2smile

I love Jaxx's floppy ears and I have fallen in love with the floppy eared chis in general now because of Jaxx. When we bought Jaxx the breeder said that no one wanted him because his ears would not stand up. Just as she said that though Jaxx jumped up into my arms and his ears popped up and stayed that way until he was tired that night. His ears pop up and down and rotate from one ear being up to the other or both but I love all the ways his ears happen to flop or don't flop.


----------



## KritterMom

I almost adopted a floppy ear chihuahua would of had to drive to Ohio, but I didnt care she was just so adoreable, and almost drove to Ohio for her. But she was adopted. I dont care if Daisys ears go up or stay down. I love her no matter what. 

All your dogs are so adoreable!!


----------



## ~LS~

Each single dog in this thread is precious! I enjoyed so much seeing all of their
pictures. It's nice to see people love their dogs just the way they are and not
give up on them simply because their look is not quite "perfect". So many dogs,
especially the tiny breeds are given away, abandoned or worse just because
their adult look is not quite what the owner expected, whether it is because
they grew a little big or their ears never went up. It seems so silly yet I often
come across stories like that. I'm happy that no one here is that superficial. 
All of your dogs are beautiful and unique in my eyes, I can't even imagine them
looking any different, those fun ears are now a part of their persona, they add
so much character. Love it.


----------



## nabi

love seeing all these beautiful chihuahuas...they have over the moon cuteness with their little floppy ears.....I can't imagine any of them any other way...too darn cute !


----------



## Mel's chi's

Here is Vanessa, my one eared flopper


----------



## intent2smile

~LS~ said:


> Each single dog in this thread is precious! I enjoyed so much seeing all of their
> pictures. It's nice to see people love their dogs just the way they are and not
> give up on them simply because their look is not quite "perfect". So many dogs,
> especially the tiny breeds are given away, abandoned or worse just because
> their adult look is not quite what the owner expected, whether it is because
> they grew a little big or their ears never went up. It seems so silly yet I often
> come across stories like that. I'm happy that no one here is that superficial.
> All of your dogs are beautiful and unique in my eyes, I can't even imagine them
> looking any different, those fun ears are now a part of their persona, they add
> so much character. Love it.


I totally agree with you LS! I can't imagine someone not wanting a dog because their ears don't perk up or because they are too big. I never know what Jaxx's ears are going to do but I love each and every look he has. I think of it like a parent loving a child. Babies and children look totally different than they do when they become adults but a parent is not going to stop loving a child because of that change. I can't imagine someone that stops loving a dog because their physical characteristics are not what they expected when they became fully grown. I know it happens a lot but I love Jaxx because he is unique and special to me. I am sure some people would think that he is not perfect but he is perfect for me (well almost perfect he has been very whiny today because I was doing school work when he thought it was playtime.)


----------



## theshanman97

sorry i dont have one but just wanted to say all yours are sooo cute! x


----------



## Jennmay

I adore the floppy eared Chi's. It gives them personality. Very cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Prada


----------



## Audreybabypup

Aww I love floopy ear chis! The very first chi I ever fell in love with was a floppy ear girl named Penny.
Well Audrey's ears stand sometimes but sometimes they are both down or one down so I thought I'd still add a photo. I cann these her lazy ears  I know its my signature photo but maybe it'll come up a tad bigger than my signature shoes.


----------



## Audreybabypup

And one more of floppy ear Audrey


----------



## ~LS~

Oh my goodness look at that sweet happy face on Prada! :love2: What a gorgeous girl! 


And I'm so in love with Audrey, she has a beautiful face, the wrinkles are awesome! 




Here is my floppy eared little monkey...

as a pup









...and now


----------



## Lazuliblue

They're all so gorgeous! Milo's ears are up, but my rescue yorkie has floppy ears (along with an underbite!) and she looks fabulous


----------



## momofmany

Every single one of them are as sweet and as cute as they can be. Its no wonder you all love them so much they are all irrisitable. I don't know what goes through some peoples minds how could you not love you dog just because of size or because their ears don't stand up. That is the most shallowest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## IeshaNicky

Here's Diamond with both ears down when he was younger...


View attachment 7329



This him now he has one ear up and one down, still unsure whether it's going to come up either way this is my cute handsome baby. 

View attachment 7330


----------

